# Anybody played Fight Night Champion?



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

Online? That side stepping upper cut shit is some bullshit. To be honest, side stepping in general is some bullshit. I understand stepping at an angle, but that's how the boxer moves in the first place. But that side gliding shit. That's some bullshit. Anybody have any clips of any boxers actually side stepping? Even backstepping, straight back, usually doesn't happen to often in a real match.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

eh?

sidestep uppercut, jab and mix it up. come on kid you got 6 minutes to stop this guy. sip the water baby.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> eh?
> 
> sidestep uppercut, jab and mix it up. come on kid you got 6 minutes to stop this guy. sip the water baby.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Love fight night champ. Holyfield/Oskee FTW


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Love fight night champ. Holyfield/Oskee FTW


I'd destroy you!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I'd destroy you!


No one destroys me unless it's with Joe Louis or Robinson :-(


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

my gamertag is "The Lron Mike, see me on LIVE for an assbeating of a lifetime at Middleweight. Or you can get your asshole turned inside out on Mortal Kombat, take a pick.


----------



## Swollen Liver (Jun 8, 2013)

ROACH said:


> Online? That side stepping upper cut shit is some bullshit. To be honest, side stepping in general is some bullshit. I understand stepping at an angle, but that's how the boxer moves in the first place. But that side gliding shit. That's some bullshit. Anybody have any clips of any boxers actually side stepping? Even backstepping, straight back, usually doesn't happen to often in a real match.


Yeah this is the shit Stepping to give you an angle is one of the main thing in the game to create an opening or to counterpunch. The main thing to is to find a way to do combos against an opponent to win round I'd say.

If anyone wants to add me, my gamertag is Fighting PL on xbox live!


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

Swollen Liver said:


> Yeah this is the shit Stepping to give you an angle is one of the main thing in the game to create an opening or to counterpunch. The main thing to is to find a way to do combos against an opponent to win round I'd say.
> 
> If anyone wants to add me, my gamertag is Fighting PL on xbox live!


Because someone jumping 2 feet to the side always happens in real boxing. All the time, right?

LOL.

You counter by timing their punch, not jumping, and then punching. That's some bullshit.

YOu can step in, and sometimes you can step out if you have someone lunging all the time, but stepping to the side, and throwing an uppercut with the outside hand.

Nah.

That's some dumbshit. That ain't boxing.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, but they updated it and it became so much easier to beat the PC. I don't play online because it's just a bunch of nonsense. People just jabbing the body continuously. 

Regardless, I used to have so much fucking trouble fighting against Hearns, Pacquiao, and Ronald Wright. I'd be lucky to get a draw against one of those beasts (GoAT difficulty, strength/etc. sliders all the way up). After some update, I go through them like fucking butter. They made the game way too easy. The PC throws too many power punches and hardly ever targets the body or throws jabs now it seems. I can't wait for the next Fight Night. I've been playing them since the first one, but I think Champion is my favorite. I like the automatic block a lot better.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I believe tilang3000 is the national champion


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I much prefer 4, only thing better about 5 is that you can punch on the move.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

The longer i play Champion, the more I realize how shit the game is. Way too many flaws.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

WWE games are always fun.

But boxing games not so much


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> my gamertag is "The Lron Mike, see me on LIVE for an assbeating of a lifetime at Middleweight. Or you can get your asshole turned inside out on Mortal Kombat, take a pick.


Both of ya'll can get drugged around on Super Street Fighter 4.

#Xbox360

#teamCanelo


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

If I use Tommy Hearns, I make rape on everyone here.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I will rape anybody on earth in FNC...fact! 









Ok not fact, not even close, but I play legit and have been known to administer an ass beating or two. PS3, handle the same as my user name here...Reppin501


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

I haven't played in months.. Reppin501, Il drop you an add tonight.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Both of ya'll can get drugged around on Super Street Fighter 4.
> 
> #Xbox360
> 
> #teamCanelo


Would savagely body that in AE and UMVC3. I don't have a 360 though. :-[


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

does anyone still play round 4 one the ps3? if so add me & you get ntfo. dan_welsh_killer


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> does anyone still play round 4 one the ps3? if so add me & you get ntfo. dan_welsh_killer


I love 4, play it all the time. I'll add you.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I honestly believe I was one of the best realistic players in the game there weren't many who beat me without spamming. The sidestep is the worst it's unrealistic and it's garbage, the backstep straight or just to spam the normal straight is also bad but the backstep makes it 10 times harder to deal with a straight spammer I think thy should have just completely removed the stepping when they noticed how broken it is I usual play without stepping the only times I do it is if fighting a spammer but I'm not really good at spamming since I don't practice it and even fight the most spammers without spamming myself. One thing you can do is just step forward when they step back but you really have to do it at the exact same moment this way the distance doesn't change or you're even closer and he can't hit you since the stepping is broken and makes you invincible even if you step right into a punch. Another way to deal with (less skilled) straight spammers is just putting your gloves up and walk forward (only works if your guard is good enough) he will go backwards and throw a lot of punches which will tire him fast since the game is broken he will most likely win the first 4-6 rounds even if you land much more and better shots but the few straight punches will win him the rounds and because of that just go to the body body spam him I still throw head shots bcause I dislike spamming and if he has to deal with defending his head it will make it even harder for him but throw about 70% of your punches or even more to the body. After he has won the first 4-6 rounds he will start to lose rounds, has no stamina elft which means his straight hasn't got any power (but still be careful since a maxed out straight can always stun and even ko you happened to me when I destroyed someone and just before I ko'd him he landed a lucky punch). Also if your guard is up and you really close it will smother his punches in reality he shouldn't be able to throw straights at all but since the game is broken he has still the power to hurt you but his punches are at least smothered. 
Against sidestep uppercut spammers either time your own stidestep punch, step backwards and throw straights or if you don't want to spam yourself stand still put your guard up and wait for him to punch the sidestep is extremely dangerous but only as a counter the only reason to throw it is to counter if he has to punch first it has the power of a normal punch (also unrealistic but whatever) so wait for him to sidestep defend the punch and right after he threw the punch dig to the body after a few rounds his stamina should be so low that he can#t spam sidesteps anymore.
I can't play at the moment but do some here play FNC for the PS3 if I ever wanna play?


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Too manny annoying spamming assholes.

If you're better than the other guy , they just run away for the rest of the game and do their best to cheat you out of your win.

Game is dead to me.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

I love playing @50% stamina in legacy its a good challenge for movement and defence


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> I love playing @50% stamina in legacy its a good challenge for movement and defence


Damn, that's actually a good idea. I'm going to try that out. I've been trying to find something to make this game harder. I actually want to see defeats in Legacy Mode. I knock-out every single one of my opponents in like the 2nd or 5th round. I like playing the PC because online is just full of spammers or rage-quitters.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> I love playing @50% stamina in legacy its a good challenge for movement and defence


I sometimes play offline and put the punch resistence all the way down and the damage up so that like 3-4 clean shots hurt you it's a good challenge and the punchr eisstence in this game is unrealistic anyway you can land full power Hayemakers and it won't hurt your opponent if he hasn't taken a lot of damage before every boxer in this game is Chuvalo


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I sometimes play offline and put the punch resistence all the way down and the damage up so that like 3-4 clean shots hurt you it's a good challenge and the punchr eisstence in this game is unrealistic anyway you can land full power Hayemakers and it won't hurt your opponent if he hasn't taken a lot of damage before every boxer in this game is Chuvalo


Yeah the punch chin ratio is so unrealistic in the game , i`ll try what you said out


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Yeah the punch chin ratio is so unrealistic in the game , i`ll try what you said out


But it's still not great the problem is if you change the settings it favours combination punchers and fast guys for example you have no chance playing with Foreman or Wlad it's more of a challenge than anything. Do you play on the PS3 or xBox?


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I used to find it funny playing spammers because they usually rage quit. The easiest ones to beat were the guys who just throwed power straights all night. So easy to time. I used to message between rounds asking if he knew how throw the felt hand.

Invariably I'd knock them out and they'd rage quit then send a message saying I have cheat codes and my chin was too strong. I didn't even know chest codes existed.

The guys who side step I just used to make a juddery movement, let them counter something I didn't throw, block and then counter their own punch.

The guys who back stepped I just moved away from, and as they came to me I'd land one punch then never walk towards then meaning they had to come at me all night.

The guys who run, no issue with that you have defensive boxers.

The one spam I couldn't ever beat (I was a 200 pound Chris Byrd) was the massively tall and big guys who walked forward throwing none stop straights. I couldn't match them punch for punch, couldn't run coz I get tired and their maxed out stays meant they'd ko me. Had to rely on stepping and hope they couldn't work out what to do to counter that. If they couldn't I could let them tire and finish them, if they could beat my stepping I was fucked.

I actually enjoy the game but my problem with spammers isn't them beating me, that rarely happens, it's the fact that it gets boring. Sometimes I'd fight 7 guys in a row all throwing none stop power straights. The first rage quit is funny but after that it gets boring. I play offline now and I dont actually subscribe the Xbox live atm as I got bored of FIFA and playing spammers got boring as well.

I mean why would anyone sit there pressing one button none stop? Is there any enjoyment there?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Luf said:


> I used to find it funny playing spammers because they usually rage quit. The easiest ones to beat were the guys who just throwed power straights all night. So easy to time. I used to message between rounds asking if he knew how throw the felt hand.
> 
> Invariably I'd knock them out and they'd rage quit then send a message saying I have cheat codes and my chin was too strong. I didn't even know chest codes existed.
> 
> ...


Runners are the easiest for me to beat unless they are very good. Those big guys at HW (it pretty much works only at HW there are less spammers at MW and LW) are annoying because it sometimes doesn't matter how skilled you are. But they are only really dangerous when you made a knew char because they put all their points in their straight right which is maxed pretty soon and the rest in their chin if you have a weak char that's horrible to fight but the thing is they don't get better even if their rating goes up because their chin and their straight is all they use anyway


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Runners are the easiest for me to beat unless they are very good. Those big guys at HW (it pretty much works only at HW there are less spammers at MW and LW) are annoying because it sometimes doesn't matter how skilled you are. But they are only really dangerous when you made a knew char because they put all their points in their straight right which is maxed pretty soon and the rest in their chin if you have a weak char that's horrible to fight but the thing is they don't get better even if their rating goes up because their chin and their straight is all they use anyway


yeah the runners aren't an issue for me. It's just a boxing style so I'm not bothered about those.

the big HW are brutal for a new character especially when you have a lighter guy coz you wanna be quick. The side step is all I have against them because I found the punches come too quickly to block or slip. I never tried a lower weight, I might start playing again at mw maybe.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Luf said:


> yeah the runners aren't an issue for me. It's just a boxing style so I'm not bothered about those.
> 
> the big HW are brutal for a new character especially when you have a lighter guy coz you wanna be quick. The side step is all I have against them because I found the punches come too quickly to block or slip. I never tried a lower weight, I might start playing again at mw maybe.


At MW there are less spammers at HW there are pretty much only spammers and the worst kind, there are more sidesteppers at MW but overall it's much better. The problem with those straigth spammers at HW isn't even the speed their straight is maxed out so they have incredible accuracy with their shots if your head movement or your block isn't very high it literally doesn't matter what you do 90% of their punches regardless of what you do will land and even if they don't 1 or 2 single shots will stun you. At MW it's much easier to avoid single shots even if you aren't a slick fast fighter


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> At MW there are less spammers at HW there are pretty much only spammers and the worst kind, there are more sidesteppers at MW but overall it's much better. The problem with those straigth spammers at HW isn't even the speed their straight is maxed out so they have incredible accuracy with their shots if your head movement or your block isn't very high it literally doesn't matter what you do 90% of their punches regardless of what you do will land and even if they don't 1 or 2 single shots will stun you. At MW it's much easier to avoid single shots even if you aren't a slick fast fighter


that's exactly why I got bored. Nothing but spammers. My main advantage was not spamming, so people didn't know how to fight me. I could picture their face when I threw a lewd uppercut followed by a hook. Or when I hooked off the jab. They're so used to spammers facing spammers they were fucked because they all fought automatically and not fluidly.

HW beasts usually pushed my shit in but I tended to not fight the big guys after a bit, or I would only fight big guys with a high DNC percentage


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Luf said:


> that's exactly why I got bored. Nothing but spammers. My main advantage was not spamming, so people didn't know how to fight me. I could picture their face when I threw a lewd uppercut followed by a hook. Or when I hooked off the jab. They're so used to spammers facing spammers they were fucked because they all fought automatically and not fluidly.
> 
> HW beasts usually pushed my shit in but I tended to not fight the big guys after a bit, or I would only fight big guys with a high DNC percentage


It's a shame I can't play at the moment I really want to play a round right now :lol:
I had a left hook from hell in FNC it didn't even matter with which fighter I was pretty good at timing the left hook since the jab is underpowered in FNC I was really good at using the jab even when using brawlers it's perfect for fighting runners if you can jab and cut off the ring since (as you've said) most guys can't really play since they can only spam and fight spammers. I loved hooking off the jab or a jab and a rear hand uppercut my combinations were pretty simple but effective I either jabbed to score points do a little damage and get a reaction out of the other guy most of the time it will back him up since he can't play for shit against non spammers and then I hook of the jab. Or he tries to use head movement but since he can't play for shit he isn't good at it when I start to notice that he slips my left hooks I throw a jab (most of those guys can't counter if their life depended on it) not for it to land but for them to duck right into my uppercut. Those are my favourite combinations jab-hook and jab-uppercut. If they have absolutely no defence and just keep walking forward or have no stamina left and since can't move properly or are jsut shit at using movement anyway I throw a jab-right hook again it's simple but effective they have no defence and the jab is enough to make sure the second punch lands. If I have them on the ropes I sometimes use the jab to bait them into throwing back if they're just covering up and I can't get through with shots so I throw jab just to bait them and since they can't fight they throw a single shot I lean back and counter with a straight right (but this time as a power shot) or a left hook (also as a power shot) I usually only throw fast punches and no hayemakers/power shots. if they are on teh ropes and I do get through with my punches there are (aside from going to the body) only 2 combinations I use either left hook and right uppercut or left uppercut and right hook. 
Against most guys I use the same combination the whole fight and they can't do anything because they can't fight against someone who plays for real and doesn't spam they're extremely predictable.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Just started playing this game again but it's difficult to find online opponents who actually have a decent connection. The only guys I really fight with are Duran and Hagler/Leonard. I love being able to eat everything up with Hagler whilst landing the counter body shots that eventually lead to KO head shots. 

I love fighting Hearns with Hagler, it almost always turns our like real life. 

If anyone wants a game on PS3 send me a PM and I'll hit you up.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

TFG said:


> Just started playing this game again but it's difficult to find online opponents who actually have a decent connection. The only guys I really fight with are Duran and Hagler/Leonard. I love being able to eat everything up with Hagler whilst landing the counter body shots that eventually lead to KO head shots.
> 
> If anyone wants a game on PS3 send me a PM and I'll hit you up.


When I have my PS3 back I'll PM you but I say it now if someone uses Duran, Hagler or Leonard I use Hearns I usually don't use boxers with a rating above 90 but if someone else does I do and Hearns is nasty in this game (beside his chin)


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> It's a shame I can't play at the moment I really want to play a round right now :lol:
> I had a left hook from hell in FNC it didn't even matter with which fighter I was pretty good at timing the left hook since the jab is underpowered in FNC I was really good at using the jab even when using brawlers it's perfect for fighting runners if you can jab and cut off the ring since (as you've said) most guys can't really play since they can only spam and fight spammers. I loved hooking off the jab or a jab and a rear hand uppercut my combinations were pretty simple but effective I either jabbed to score points do a little damage and get a reaction out of the other guy most of the time it will back him up since he can't play for shit against non spammers and then I hook of the jab. Or he tries to use head movement but since he can't play for shit he isn't good at it when I start to notice that he slips my left hooks I throw a jab (most of those guys can't counter if their life depended on it) not for it to land but for them to duck right into my uppercut. Those are my favourite combinations jab-hook and jab-uppercut. If they have absolutely no defence and just keep walking forward or have no stamina left and since can't move properly or are jsut shit at using movement anyway I throw a jab-right hook again it's simple but effective they have no defence and the jab is enough to make sure the second punch lands. If I have them on the ropes I sometimes use the jab to bait them into throwing back if they're just covering up and I can't get through with shots so I throw jab just to bait them and since they can't fight they throw a single shot I lean back and counter with a straight right (but this time as a power shot) or a left hook (also as a power shot) I usually only throw fast punches and no hayemakers/power shots. if they are on teh ropes and I do get through with my punches there are (aside from going to the body) only 2 combinations I use either left hook and right uppercut or left uppercut and right hook.
> Against most guys I use the same combination the whole fight and they can't do anything because they can't fight against someone who plays for real and doesn't spam they're extremely predictable.


my favourite combination by a mile was straight right, left uppercut. The uppercut is so underused online it's one of the best punches.

I'd jab to back up as well, pressure them to the ropes then throw the straight right left uppercut. The straight they could block but it flowed through to the uppercut which almost always snapped their heads back. Especially when they're tired from spamming.

My next best combo was left hook right uppercut. They didn't know what to do coz noone throws any of those shots usually.

When played by proper players it's a quality game. There used to be a group of us on the ea forum who'd have "sim tourneys" you got banned if you got video'd spamming and it was just great fun boxing for fun rather than spamming to win.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> When I have my PS3 back I'll PM you but I say it now if someone uses Duran, Hagler or Leonard I use Hearns I usually don't use boxers with a rating above 90 but if someone else does I do and Hearns is nasty in this game (beside his chin)


I find Hearns so easy with Hagler. You can take all his shots with that ridiculous chin and knock him out with the counter right hook pretty easily. I tend to wait for the straight punches to come in and counter with right hooks and uppercuts, then attack the body. I've tried not using the best boxers, but every time I do the opponent doesn't go along with it. I used to use Lara quite a lot and just out box people, but the body spamming caught up eventually.

Hagler has a 20 rated chin, 20 rated right hook, 20 rated jab and he might have 20 for combinations too, I'm not sure. I like using him because has the intangibles for a dog fight and the skills and combination punching to stick with the likes of Sugar Ray. Although I did get blasted about by JCC the other day, I just couldn't match him.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Luf said:


> my favourite combination by a mile was straight right, left uppercut. The uppercut is so underused online it's one of the best punches.
> 
> I'd jab to back up as well, pressure them to the ropes then throw the straight right left uppercut. The straight they could block but it flowed through to the uppercut which almost always snapped their heads back. Especially when they're tired from spamming.
> 
> ...


Yes it can be a great game. It's better than UFC3 if it's played properly I've had some great matches if they somehow fix it it would be a really great game maybe they can for the next FN or at less have less exploits (whenever the next FN is coming out probably not before 2015). Your straight right and uppercut combo against the ropes wouldn't work against me me I'm against the ropes like that I lean on the ropes and lean back (and maybe just a little bit to one side) like Tony Thompson does in a lot of fights when I lean back it's impossible for you to land an uppercut :bbb


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

TFG said:


> I find Hearns so easy with Hagler. You can take all his shots with that ridiculous chin and knock him out with the counter right hook pretty easily. I tend to wait for the straight punches to come in and counter with right hooks and uppercuts, then attack the body. I've tried not using the best boxers, but every time I do the opponent doesn't go along with it. I used to use Lara quite a lot and just out box people, but the body spamming caught up eventually.
> 
> Hagler has a 20 rated chin, 20 rated right hook, 20 rated jab and he might have 20 for combinations too, I'm not sure. I like using him because has the intangibles for a dog fight and the skills and combination punching to stick with the likes of Sugar Ray. Although I did get blasted about by JCC the other day, I just couldn't match him.


To be honest I can't remember fighting a single time against Hagler and I never played him because I can't play with southpaws I fight pretty well against southpaws and guys who change stance because they think i might not be able to deal with it but I can't play one myself because I can do all the combinations and counters I use but I have to do them with other buttons and everything when I play a southpaw.
I once got ko'd when using Hearns online I was fighting someone who used Duran it wasn't my best performance and I made some mistakes and after I dropped him he dropped me and we both went down 2 times then I thought I had him hurt every one of my shots snapped his head back he was getting slower and I pushed him into a corner with my jabs, left hooks to the head and right hooks to the body (my favourite body punch and another one of my best combinations especially when fighting back steppers and runners is the jab to the head and right hook to the body), I took my guard down to be faster and just evaded his shots by leaning back slightly or making a small step backwards but then i overcommited he threw a wild right hayemaker (I almost had him it was probably his last chance) and couldn't react in time it hit me and my boxer was ko'd right away. I was seriously pissed off for not being more patient


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Yes it can be a great game. It's better than UFC3 if it's played properly I've had some great matches if they somehow fix it it would be a really great game maybe they can for the next FN or at less have less exploits (whenever the next FN is coming out probably not before 2015). Your straight right and uppercut combo against the ropes wouldn't work against me me I'm against the ropes like that I lean on the ropes and lean back (and maybe just a little bit to one side) like Tony Thompson does in a lot of fights when I lean back it's impossible for you to land an uppercut :bbb


Cos I was a southpaw the straight against the ropes never missed even if leaning back. Then once that's landed defence is down for the following uppercut... BOOM!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Luf said:


> Cos I was a southpaw the straight against the ropes never missed even if leaning back. Then once that's landed defence is down for the following uppercut... BOOM!


I can guarantee you your combo wouldn't work on me I'm mostly a pressure fighter in FNC but I'm also a pretty decent counter puncher and my defence especially against the ropes is really good I've seen enough who thought they had me once I was against the ropes but that was where I countered the shit out of them so they didn't even follow me to the ropes but waited in the center of the ring for me come. Your combo wouldn't work


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I can guarantee you your combo wouldn't work on me I'm mostly a pressure fighter in FNC but I'm also a pretty decent counter puncher and my defence especially against the ropes is really good I've seen enough who thought they had me once I was against the ropes but that was where I countered the shit out of them so they didn't even follow me to the ropes but waited in the center of the ring for me come. Your combo wouldn't work


technically speaking it was a jab not a straight right but it was maxed out so might as well have been a straight

Shame we'll never see who is right!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Luf said:


> technically speaking it was a jab not a straight right but it was maxed out so might as well have been a straight
> 
> Shame we'll never see who is right!


:lol: Yeah
So you were basically throwing the same combination as me but as a southpaw. I think I'll just have to beat up @TFG so that he can testify about me skills


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

this thread is making me want a new boxing game so bad


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> :lol: Yeah
> So you were basically throwing the same combination as me but as a southpaw. I think I'll just have to beat up @*TFG* so that he can testify about me skills


Bring it :lol:

I'm not the best, but I'll give you a good scrap. Had my fair share of good hidings online but gave a few out as well.

You should try Hagler and just switch to orthodox, it doesn't really detract from his style. I tend to switch back a few times in the fight to try and land the check right hook.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

TFG said:


> Bring it :lol:
> 
> I'm not the best, but I'll give you a good scrap. Had my fair share of good hidings online but gave a few out as well.
> 
> You should try Hagler and just switch to orthodox, it doesn't really detract from his style. I tend to switch back a few times in the fight to try and land the check right hook.


Don't worry I'm not the greatest either especially since I haven't played for months to get back to my best i would have to play for 1-2 weeks. But I'm happy fighting against any non spammer regardless if he isn't good or if he absolutely destroys me I enjoy it I'll PM you as soon as I've taken my PS3 back :fire


----------



## Gangsta (Aug 16, 2013)

Video game threads on a boxing board? This board is going downhill fast. Didnt realise the demographic is 8-10


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Gangsta said:


> Video game threads on a boxing board? This board is going downhill fast. Didnt realise the demographic is 8-10


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_game_culture

_"As of 2011, the average age for a video game player is 37."_


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Gangsta said:


> Video game threads on a boxing board? This board is going downhill fast. Didnt realise the demographic is 8-10


about as closed minded as you can get


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Had a bash on this earlier and I'm not going to lie, I was pretty bad. 

Went with Hagler but I just couldn't find an answer to Winky Wright, the guy was popping me from the outside and overwhelming me with punches whenever I got close. Even though I was fighting with one of the best middleweights of all time, it felt like I was close to getting knocked out every time I exchanged with him. It just didn't make sense to me. Before long I was forced in the corner and knocked out. My punches didn't seem to have any effect and I was landing counter left hooks frequently. 

I had two other fights that I also lost. A guy picked SRR so I picked Bishop. He knew what he was doing and fought on the defensive all fight. Every time I went forward he went back and I couldn't pin him down. It come down to both of us trying to counter each other, his punches were just that little quicker. I ended up losing a decision. 

The last fight I had before I turned the shitty thing off was SRL V DLH. I was expecting to win this after landing uppercuts for fun in the first round. After that it all went down hill, he hurt me once with a left hook then he was spamming my body until I fell. I'm getting pretty sick of my punches having no effect, only for my opponents to half land three punches through my guard and have me on wobbly legs.


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

TFG said:


> Had a bash on this earlier and I'm not going to lie, I was pretty bad.
> 
> Went with Hagler but I just couldn't find an answer to Winky Wright, the guy was popping me from the outside and overwhelming me with punches whenever I got close. Even though I was fighting with one of the best middleweights of all time, it felt like I was close to getting knocked out every time I exchanged with him. It just didn't make sense to me. Before long I was forced in the corner and knocked out. My punches didn't seem to have any effect and I was landing counter left hooks frequently.
> 
> ...


How did you pick middleweights? I thought H2H was only heavyweights.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

ROACH said:


> How did you pick middleweights? I thought H2H was only heavyweights.


Nope, just change it to Middleweight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> But it's still not great the problem is if you change the settings it favours combination punchers and fast guys for example you have no chance playing with Foreman or Wlad it's more of a challenge than anything. Do you play on the PS3 or xBox?


I play on PS3 got to reload the game and start from scratch, as my former PS3 got the YLOD


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Not later than in a week or so i should have my PS3 back you should keep in shape @TFG or it's going to be ugly for you :bbb. What's your favourite boxer in the game I'm pretty good with Hopkins (much better than with RJJ), at HW I like Liston or Holyfield if someone picks Tyson (it's a shame Tyson is so overpowered and everyone picks him because I'm really good with him and would beat most guys in a mirror match but it's boring when everyone picks him). At MW I like Pavlik but if someone picks a boxer like SRL,SRR or Hagler I use Hearns or also on of these 90+ boxers. I'm also pretty good with Bradley


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> about as closed minded as you can get


I'm coming for your head! Give me your Gamer Tag, PM me if you want. I'll send you mine.

I'm on PS3


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Who is on PS3?


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Who is on PS3?


im on right now


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't really know you Yungboy, but I'll play you, whats your tag? I was trying to play someone from the ESB days that I know.

So anyone else let me know,

My gamertag is under line on each line send me a message saying who you are when you add me.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> I don't really know you Yungboy, but I'll play you, whats your tag? I was trying to play someone from the ESB days that I know.
> 
> So anyone else let me know,
> 
> My gamertag is C_WASP_ send me a message saying who you are when you add me.


Well I added you. I haven't played FNC in a min


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

I'll go on now if anyone fancies a game? (PS3)

ID is MeadsyBoro


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Tried to add C__WASP__2 but the ID isn't recognized, tried C_WASP_2 and that wasn't either.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Well I added you. I haven't played FNC in a min


Yeah I could see that, you didn't win one round... 7th round KO, I don't know how you got up the 3rd time. That's too hard.

But yeah Anyone else?

My record is not that great its 500 wins - 240 losses and I'm ranked in the top 1000 in H2H i only play MW


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

The inactivity got me. I'm not as good as I once was.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

TFG said:


> Tried to add C__WASP__2 but the ID isn't recognized, tried C_WASP_2 and that wasn't either.


C__WASP__

I meant 2 as in 2 under lines.... so if you remove all the spaces from this "C _ _ WASP _ _"you get the above


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Add MeadsyBoro, I will give you a scrap. By the sounds of it though I'm going to get a beating.

Edit: Added you.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

TFG said:


> Add MeadsyBoro, I will give you a scrap. By the sounds of it though I'm going to get a beating.
> 
> Edit: Added you.


That was better, you won one round, but damn you Knock me down that round... I didn't take you seriously so I got caught.

9th Round KO, you lasted longer lol

and for those wondering it was Hagler vs Leonard at MW, H2H


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Doc said:


> That was better, you won one round, but damn you Knock me down that round... I didn't take you seriously so I got caught.
> 
> 9th Round KO, you lasted longer lol
> 
> and for those wondering it was Hagler vs Leonard at MW, H2H


To be fair I thought I won the first two rounds with the better punches, I had you hurt in the 3rd then the knockdown come in the 4th. Was either that or I had you hurt in the 2nd, then the knockdown in the 3rd.

There was no point me even fighting after the 5th round, stamina was at 40%. No idea why it drains so fast over 10 rounds. In the end I was just on my bike trying to land a big shot, but there was nothing left in them.

Found the right uppercut too late in the fight, after you took my left uppercut away haha. Good fight man.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

TFG said:


> To be fair I thought I won the first two rounds with the better punches, I had you hurt in the 3rd then the knockdown come in the 4th. Was either that or I had you hurt in the 2nd, then the knockdown in the 3rd.
> 
> There was no point me even fighting after the 5th round, stamina was at 40%. No idea why it drains so fast over 10 rounds. In the end I was just on my bike trying to land a big shot, but there was nothing left in them.
> 
> Found the right uppercut too late in the fight, after you took my left uppercut away haha. Good fight man.


Yeah the game is weird sometimes with scoring but I understand it which is why I won every round except the one you threw a power shot and knock me down. I'm not surprised about you having no stamina a big part of my style is making the other guy miss a lot so he can get tired and I can be faster and stronger, I also notice you throw a lot of power punches that also takes a lot of stamina so you need to throw less of those. My stamina was at 80 in the 9th-


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

I didn't even think I was wasting that many punches, just goes to show I suppose.

Just got KO'd by Yungboy haha but I fought unbelievably stupid, had him hurting twice and I ran after him both times without realising I had no stamina. One punch and I was gone both times. Well fought dude, looking forward to the rematch.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn it Doc, if you had an xbox I would put an end to this madness.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

TFG said:


> I didn't even think I was wasting that many punches, just goes to show I suppose.
> 
> Just got KO'd by Yungboy haha but I fought unbelievably stupid, had him hurting twice and I ran after him both times without realising I had no stamina. One punch and I was gone both times. Well fought dude, looking forward to the rematch.


Will have the rematch whenever your ready.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I could beat Doc easily.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah right lol... Rematch later... Not winning a round and getting kod in 7 idk where u get that confidence with me lol


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Damn it Doc, if you had an xbox I would put an end to this madness.


Like I said god is doing you a favor not having ps3 I'd humiliate you lol


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I need some tune up fights but I got my PS3 back as of now if I'm even 90% of what I used to be I'll humiliate everyone of you :bbb


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I think I need some tune up fights but I got my PS3 back as of now if I'm even 90% of what I used to be I'll humiliate everyone of you :bbb


I've retired upon advice from the doctor.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

If anyone wants a few games on xbox live, message me for my username


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: its hard to outbox me in this game...my only downfall is my stamina its usually around 40 the 7th round. i fkin hate that walk a tired fighter does after the round is over,like he's about to fall down..a good opponent will recognize that and go for the kill next round.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The New UFC EA SPorts game is going to be great.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

TFG said:


> I've retired upon advice from the doctor.


Don't duck me now :lol:


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

It's shit.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Executioner said:


> :lol: its hard to outbox me in this game...my only downfall is my stamina its usually around 40 the 7th round. i fkin hate that walk a tired fighter does after the round is over,like he's about to fall down..a good opponent will recognize that and go for the kill next round.


Are you on the PS3?


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Are you on the PS3?


ya man add me balackiv123


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Executioner said:


> ya man add me balackiv123


I don't know if you got the friend request


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

I play only with Zab Judah.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I don't know if you got the friend request


no i didnt


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Executioner said:


> no i didnt


I'll try again tommorrow, it said I couldn't send you the message because of your privacy settings maybe it was because I also wrote something or it's really your privacy settings and I can't send you anything


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I tried to relearn to fight the the stick instead of the buttons since I read it's supposed to be better and I wish the you had to flick it in the opposite side for each punch. sometimes automatically try to flick it to the right for a left hook since a left hook travels in that direction and vice versa. The same with uppercuts I wish uppercuts were thrown by flicking the stick up since they travel up and straight punches instead by flicking it down


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm incredible with Bradley there's no other way to describe it and I'm decent with Pavlik, Jacobs, Monzon and Hopkins as well after a few days now I'm finally starting to get better using the stick isntead of the buttons


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Don't duck me now :lol:


No, you're supposed to say "dahn't dahk meh thsun!"


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


look at all of the energy hearns was using, 14th round and hes bouncing on his toes, still hurt from last round, trying to stay away from SRL. If he was smarter and knew how to tie up and conserve energy he could have made it to the 15th.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Since all of CHB is ducking me I consider myself the official CHB FNC champ


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Am I really the only one left on CHB playing FNC? 
I guess the release of GTAV made it even worse :lol:


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Still no one with a PS3 interested in losing to me? I feel so alone in this thread :lol:


----------



## Swollen Liver (Jun 8, 2013)

If you have an xbox, I'm willing to take your challenge my gamertag: Fighting PL


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Swollen Liver said:


> If you have an xbox, I'm willing to take your challenge my gamertag: Fighting PL


No PS3 :cry
If anyone wants to play on the PS3 I think my PSNwhatever is haha_david


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

i hated the body jab spam shit

and the fighter ratings were crazy :yep

and one more thing, how'd they let their fake characters in the roster? a lot of them were rated higher than real fighters


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

MGS said:


> i hated the body jab spam shit
> 
> and the fighter ratings were crazy :yep
> 
> and one more thing, how'd they let their fake characters in the roster? a lot of them were rated higher than real fighters


Yeah the game is very exploitable just like the UFC game, the straight right seemingly can't miss it's accuracy is ridiculous you can move your head perfectly and it still gets through, the steeping is one huge exploit of the game and you can step right into a hook but it magically misses. But whatever I still like it just because it's a boxing game and it's good enough to play against those who don't spam.
And I'm at my FNC peak earlier today I absolutely trashed some guy who fought with Ali I used Holyfield in the first round I boxed him (I lost the round but only because the judging in the game is BS) but then I just went forward and beat the shit out of him and stopped him after a few rounds. I lost today only 1 fight where I fought with Vitali and the other guy used Tyson


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Still favor Round 4.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

@Roe


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Yeah the game is very exploitable just like the UFC game, the straight right seemingly can't miss it's accuracy is ridiculous you can move your head perfectly and it still gets through, the steeping is one huge exploit of the game and you can step right into a hook but it magically misses. But whatever I still like it just because it's a boxing game and it's good enough to play against those who don't spam.
> And I'm at my FNC peak earlier today I absolutely trashed some guy who fought with Ali I used Holyfield in the first round I boxed him (I lost the round but only because the judging in the game is BS) but then I just went forward and beat the shit out of him and stopped him after a few rounds. I lost today only 1 fight where I fought with Vitali and the other guy used Tyson


the fake fighters being rated higher than actual legends was just bullshit. i hated that game

and they have david haye rated higher than lennox lewis :lol:


----------



## Montezuma (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> I've retired upon advice from the doctor.


:rofl


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

MGS said:


> the fake fighters being rated higher than actual legends was just bullshit. i hated that game
> 
> and they have david haye rated higher than lennox lewis :lol:


Sonny Liston is only rated 82, Lewis 85, young Foreman 85 despite beating the shit out of 88 Frazier, the Klitschkos 84 and 85 they're all too low. 
And yes I'm a complete loser for knowing all of the stats :lol:


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

ROACH said:


> Online? That side stepping upper cut shit is some bullshit. To be honest, side stepping in general is some bullshit. I understand stepping at an angle, but that's how the boxer moves in the first place. But that side gliding shit. That's some bullshit. Anybody have any clips of any boxers actually side stepping? Even backstepping, straight back, usually doesn't happen to often in a real match.


You can't let this man side-step. Maan, he's ready to be whooped.

He's ready to be whooped.

Don't let him get awaaaaaaaay


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Still favor Round 4.


This! Made a thread about this on the lounge at ESB and got trashed for it

The blocking system on round 4 meant it was actually possible to out feint and trick your opponents, make them think you were going downstairs and BOOM. come up, and vice versa

Why the fuck they made it so you one button would block both up and downstairs is beyond me

Ruined it :bart


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Gunner said:


> This! Made a thread about this on the lounge at ESB and got trashed for it
> 
> The blocking system on round 4 meant it was actually possible to out feint and trick your opponents, make them think you were going downstairs and BOOM. come up, and vice versa
> 
> ...


You and me, we're innovators, visionaries. They made it simple for the button-smashing masses I suppose.

Punching on the move and flash knockdowns and early knockouts was a good improvement. Everything else, no thank you. Looked like a brawly blurry arcade video game.


----------



## Ozark (Jun 8, 2013)

Kid, you've gotta watch that left eye!

Judges have eyes too!

I play the phone version. The straight right is a glorified jab. I need a better boxing fix.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

seriously, look at this shit










a made up douchbag who gets rated higher than the current hw champs, the legendary greats, even Ali. And you could even use him online. Such bullshit :lol:


----------



## panchman69 (Oct 7, 2013)

im ranked 500 in h2h and ill fuck all you ******* till you love me!


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

panchman69 said:


> im ranked 500 in h2h and ill fuck all you ******* till you love me!


if i still had the game i'd fuck you in the ass in front of everybody :ibutt


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

KOTF said:


> I believe tilang3000 is the national champion


That's right! Fight night 4 though. My Ps3 name tag was iamtoopretty81 and suicidal-silver. Hyper puncher specialist haha.

Oh yeah.... Anyone wants to bet their paychecks or 100 dollars a game on fightnight 3 and 4 against me just let me know!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Still no one down for a match? The tuners compeltely destroyed the offline FNC because the computer now has an endless gas tank and and indestructible chin to compensate for it's lack of skill even in the hardest mode and it's really fucked up not to be able to knock someone out and having to survive all rounds just to be able to win. And most online players are spamming cunts.
I tried playing UFC again but the striking is so robotic and I'm not in the mood for the wrestling stuff. So anyone on the PS3 down for a game (preferable someone who doesn't spam and uses someone else other than Frost or Tyson)


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I've been the uncrowned CHB FNC champ for months, still no one to challenge me? I don't have the patience fighting spammers and guys who only use Tyson, Frost or SRR. Yesterday someone legitimately kicked my ass but then such a fucking bum lost to me in a semi exciting fight wnated a rematch lost another time so he ninja picked Frost in the 3rd fight when I chose Foreman and I made him rage quit using Foreman. I want to fight someone who doesn't spam and uses other fighters but CHB is running scared :ibutt


----------



## Swollen Liver (Jun 8, 2013)

Sad we cannot fight since I play Xbox


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Swollen Liver said:


> Sad we cannot fight since I play Xbox


c


----------



## panchman69 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ill fight you fagget
My gamer is : acan0fsoup


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

panchman69 said:


> Ill fight you fagget
> My gamer is : acan0fsoup


Prepare to get destroyed ................... as soon as I can play :lol:


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't tell me you are on shitbox as well


----------

